# pregnant females



## zhhihengg (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a pair of dendrobates auratus, may i know how to tell if the female is pregnant or not? her stomach is HUGE, but i've never heard any callings before and I'm not even sure if the other one is a male.

what are the visual signs that she's pregnant may i ask?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Me thinks you should do some research...but don't search for "Arbutus"--do you mean auratus? Please read the forums dealing with the subject...and try to understand that frogs lay eggs and the male fertilizes them...then tadpoles, then frogs.....amphibians go through life stages..you really will be fascinated..do not take this as criticism...it is a learning experience.. The forums here are FULL of great information...and just by the fact you have joined DB and are asking questions shows you have an interest, and are willing to learn. Welcome...


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

And don't search for "pregnant", try "gravid" instead. May get better results...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Right, as the others have mentioned, poison dart frogs don't get "pregnant" the same way that mammals or many other animals we think of do. The females produce and could lay eggs with or without a male. So a female could be gravid (carrying eggs) and ready to actually lay them when she is ready to breed with a male. I don't think you can easily tell between a gravid and fat female, so just because you have a large female doesn't automatically mean that you have a pair that is getting ready to breed- you'll have to watch for courtship and eggs to confirm that.
Bryan


----------

